# Alinker ??



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

I saw this yesterday when musing about some kind of a kick scooter w/ a seat. This isnt that exactly but,,,, I think this would be super for any people with mobility issues. It could really help people who have knee probs. etc, get out and about. and many other kinds of disabilities. just thought Id share it. There may be some on here who could use it. It aint cheap though. For someone who need it, it may be worth a look, Id like to have 1 for fun, but not at that price .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mount a weedeater motor with a jackshaft that would haul butt!


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

skarrd said:


> mount a weedeater motor with a jackshaft that would haul butt!


Im tryin to figure a way to have a small foot propelled , kinda like a kids balance bike{no chain gears oir pedals} in the back of my truck, so when my kness are really acting up I can use it, theres a guy overseas who has got a kickstarter on something similiar , but big bucks


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Buy this book:



Amazon.com



Or _cough_.. torren...... _cough_... excuse me...

With this you can build your own slingshots... or electric scooters... on a lazy weekend. A foot powered vehicle will take no more than half a day, for sure.

Not joking. Really.
------------------------------
Grid beam is a modular, reusable building system that is fast, easy, affordable, and virtually goof-proof. Ordinary people with few skills and even fewer tools (all you need is a wrench!) can tackle projects ranging from furniture and shop benches to more ambitious projects like wind turbines, truck racks, small buildings—*even electric vehicles.*

Grid beam’s modular pieces and bolt-together construction make the system fast and straightforward to work with. It has all the advantages of an industrial building system: standard, modular sizes; uniform materials; and interchangeable parts. Projects knock flat and are easy to transport. Since the pieces can be used over and over again, grid beam* is easy both on your wallet *and on the environment—the authors have been using some of their components for over thirty years.

How to Build with Grid Beam includes hundreds of photos of real projects built over a sixty-year period, showing the many uses of grid beam, from shelves for college students to projects involving alternative energy. The versatility of grid beam is inspiring for beginners, more experienced do-it- yourselfers, and innovators who will develop their own designs. *Even school-age children can use grid beam to build simple projects.

Phil Jergenson* is an innovator *who built the first grid beam vehicle.
Richard Jergenso*n built his first grid beam project in 1977.
*Wilma Keppel* is a writer and editor who is also a welder, carpenter, and grid beam builder.


----------



## Cvedrick (Oct 13, 2021)

Ive seen the "Adult scooters" but they too expensive for me, just get a used bicycle and take the crankset and chain off of it. (assuming its got lever and not coaster brakes)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

now theres a simple idea


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing👍


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)




----------

